# Alloy Wheel Cleaning



## Gareth_Rees (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all,

sorry if this has been covered before (I'm sure it has, but I'm at work so need to be quick! :lol: ) but I'm trying to decide what products to buy to keep my alloys in top condition.

There are 3 products I'm looking at, which are:

Bilberry alloy cleaner
Iron X
Tardis

Question is, do I need all 3 or only 1/2 of them?

Then, once nice and clean, is it best to get a specific alloy sealant or will a normal wax do? (such as poorboys nattys paste)

Thanks,


Gareth


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

All 3 do different jobs mate. You can use tardis for tar, iron x for iron fallout both of which can be used on paintwork.

Bilberry cleaner is wheel cleaner

Sealant wise I'd go FK1000P and can also be used on paintwork too.....very well I'm told


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

welcome!!!

Depends how bad your wheels are, bilberry will remove majority of the crap off them, however will leave most tar and iron deposits. Hence why you will the iron x to remove the iron deposits, and tardis for the tar.

Once they are totally cleaned and waxed/sealed, you will more than likely just need the bilberry cleaner to keep them clean.

Both the tardis and iron x are good to have as they can be used on your cars bodywork anyway 

As for protecting them, most popular tend to be poorboys wheel sealent, fk1000p & armourall - all under the £20 mark, and everyone has their own opionions and views and which is better.

I personally prefer the fk1000p as i put it on my bodywork aswell as sealing my wheels.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Bilberry then Tardis for the Tar then Iron x for the fallout then get a decent sealent on them (i use fk1000p) then you should be able to keep on to pof them with just soapy water!

Using bilberry on a weekly basis will strip the sealent in no time and make it a waste of time sealing them in the first place

3 or 4 times a year (or more if needed) give them a good detailing with the above 3 products and re seal etc


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Gareth,

buy all 3 products listed, they work wonders!

Sealant i would go with Jetseal or FK's


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Gareth,
> 
> buy all 3 products listed, they work wonders!
> 
> Sealant i would go with Jetseal or FK's


+1 Fk a paste/ hard wax and Jetseals a liquid. Both do similar jobs so its upto you weather you want a liquid or wax type product OP


----------



## Gareth_Rees (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the help!

I will get the lot and a sealant and get some pics up soon!


----------



## fat dog (Sep 6, 2011)

Iron X and Tardis are excellent products for the specific task as posted above. However, I find Bilberry to be ineffective, even on well protected wheels. Strange one, as I've found all the other Valet Pro products that I've tried to be very good.

A clay bar (or an off cut from an old one if you have one) will also help get the wheels perfectly clean prior to sealing them.


----------



## SamC (Jan 27, 2013)

cant wait to use my iron x heard so many good things about it!


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

I use iron x and it is brilliant, best I have ever used!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

lewylinto said:


> I use iron x and it is brilliant, best I have ever used!


Try BH Korrosol, just as good and without the awful smell 

I tried it after reading reviews because its meant to smell nicer.... well it does  still get the odd whiff of iron x kind of smell but on the whole pleasant to work with


----------



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

Jetseal is a great product. Not a bad price either lasts for ages.


----------

